# Jowo Housing Cad file



## Sworist (Feb 18, 2020)

Does anyone have a CAD file drawn up of the Jowo #6 nib/feed housing accurate up to +-0.01 mm dims?

If you have one of Sailor's 21k nib grip housing that would be great as well (though I doubt anyone does).

Thanks,


----------



## Gersh (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm not sure if this will help but fpnibs has a drawing like this for the nibs they sell. This one is specifically for the jowo #6


----------



## Sworist (Feb 18, 2020)

Gersh said:


> I'm not sure if this will help but fpnibs has a drawing like this for the nibs they sell. This one is specifically for the jowo #6



This does help a lot. It seems to be "official" measurements, though I don't know for certain since I don't currently have any housings on hand to measure.

It's annoying they put commas instead of periods though (ie M7.4 x.5  for the threads).

Thanks!

Edit: their site seems to be under construction when I tried to get more info


----------



## Gersh (Feb 18, 2020)

Here is a direct link for you. It was working for me.









						FOUNTAIN PEN NIBS SL
					

We are specialized in providing the widest range of fountain pen nibs and customize them to your requeriments.




					www.fpnibs.com


----------



## watch_art (Apr 22, 2020)

Sworist said:


> Does anyone have a CAD file drawn up of the Jowo #6 nib/feed housing accurate up to +-0.01 mm dims?
> 
> If you have one of Sailor's 21k nib grip housing that would be great as well (though I doubt anyone does).
> 
> Thanks,



Sailor uses a few different sizes for their housings, so it depends on which pen you're taking the nib unit from.  They glue things together, so I usually soak these in hot ass tea kettle water to loosen the glue.  Grab the grip part, and the metal section threads, and unscrew the grip from the metal threaded part.  The grip and nib unit will come apart, and then you can pop the whole housing out of there.  They usually have 52 tpi best I can remember.


----------



## watch_art (Apr 23, 2020)

Here's a pic of a Sailor King of Pen section I just took apart.  Grip the section with rubber, then a rubber spark plug pliers, stick something in the hole in the side of the metal tenon (tweezers), and just unscrew them apart from each other.

51 tpi.  Not 52.


----------



## AdventiveIowa (May 24, 2020)

Sworist said:


> It's annoying they put commas instead of periods though (ie M7.4 x.5 for the threads).



A lot of European countries use this system. I know Switzerland and The Netherlands do, there’s actually a setting on Windows where you can set the country you’re in and it will automatically change that for you. Not sure why, it might have to do with periods in computer software being used for other things.

-Hank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## More4dan (May 25, 2020)

I’ve made a Fusion 360 model using the FPNibs drawing. But I’m sure it’s not to 0.01mm accuracy. Why do you need such precision in a drawing?

Danny


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## More4dan (May 25, 2020)




----------



## AdventiveIowa (May 26, 2020)

Dan,

Can you include the .step file of that (export as .stp or .step)? I could use that in my model also.

-Hank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## More4dan (May 26, 2020)

PM me you email and I’ll send the files to you. I can’t post them here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Darley (Jun 2, 2020)

More4dan said:


> View attachment 239696View attachment 239697View attachment 239698


if I may ask when people ask for the thread on this nib they say it's M7.4 -.5 , is that a fine thread or Extra fine , I'm looking at get a jump at it but die and tap are quiet expensive so want know before expense , here I'm working with UNF or UNEF , any help would be appreciated 
Thank you


----------



## darrin1200 (Jun 2, 2020)

Darley said:


> if I may ask when people ask for the thread on this nib they say it's M7.4 -.5 , is that a fine thread or Extra fine , I'm looking at get a jump at it but die and tap are quiet expensive so want know before expense , here I'm working with UNF or UNEF , any help would be appreciated
> Thank you



UNF and UNEF are terms used to define “Standard” threads.
These are metric threads. They are not defined as course or fine.


----------



## Darley (Jun 2, 2020)

darrin1200 said:


> UNF and UNEF are terms used to define “Standard” threads.
> These are metric threads. They are not defined as course or fine.


thank you for your reply , 1 more question what it triple stars thread ?


----------



## darrin1200 (Jun 2, 2020)

These are referring to the number of threads.
If you look at a normal thread, you can find where it begins, and follow it around and around all the way down.

With a triple start thread, there are actually 3 threads all the way along. If you look at the end, you can actually find the start of each of the three.


----------



## More4dan (Jun 2, 2020)

Darley said:


> if I may ask when people ask for the thread on this nib they say it's M7.4 -.5 , is that a fine thread or Extra fine , I'm looking at get a jump at it but die and tap are quiet expensive so want know before expense , here I'm working with UNF or UNEF , any help would be appreciated
> Thank you


There is a lower cost option for a JOWO nib taps.  Amazon has a M6.5 x 0.5 that works for a #5 nib and a M7.5 x 0.5 that is close enough to work for the #6 nib.

Danny


----------



## AdventiveIowa (Jun 2, 2020)

I also found an M7.5 x 0.5 on eBay for pretty cheap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

